# CPR code 92950



## AngelaMehl (May 29, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if the CPR code 92950 requires a modifier?  This is a Medicare patient.  The patient developed hypotension several hours postcatheterization secondary to a dislodged FemoStop device placed over the right groin puncture site.  Procedures same day/same physician:

93526-26 - Rt & Lt Heart Cath 
93543 - Inj LV
93545 - Inj Coronary
93555-26 - S/I Vent/Artrial 
93556-26 - S/I Coronary
93544 - Inj Aortography
36620-59 - Arterial line
92950 - CPR

Thank you in advance for any help you can give!

Angela Chapman, CPC


----------



## jeevapt_09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Do not need modifier for 92950, in this situation submit appropriate medical documentation to medicare insurance.


----------

